# Replacement pump recommendation for 13 HP Honda GX390



## dud (Apr 9, 2014)

First post ...

I currently own a used Mi-T-M 13 HP pressure washer built to put out 3500 PSI at 3 GPM. The unit is similar to this:

JP-3504-3MSB | Mi-T-M Pressure Washers


I purchased the unit used (but in excellent condition) about 6 years ago. I have put only about 30 hours on the unit in that time. Unfortunately, the last time I tried to use my washer it went kaput (no pressure). I started to disassemble the unit to discover the cause and quickly discovered that the low pressure banjo bolt (holds the lower part of the unloader to the pump) was rusted so badly that it disintegrated and ruined the pump with rust particles. I am currently looking for a replacement pump with a budget of $300. I have found a number of possible replacements and am looking for advice/recommendations. The cheapest replacement is the Annovi Reverberi (AR) RSV series RSV4G40HD for $280:

Amazon.com: Annovi Reverberi 4000 Psi Pressure Washer Pump Annovi Reverberi RSV4G40HD EZ with F-40 Mounting Connection to 1" Shaft with Thermal Relief Protection Valve and Quick Connect Fitting Installed: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Another possibility is the AR RRV series RRV4G40 for about $320 (with unloader) here:

Amazon.com: AR RRV4G40D-F24 Triplex Pressure Washer Pump: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Another possibility is the AR RKV series RKV4G40 for about $320:

Triplex Plunger Pump-RKV4G40-PKG at The Home Depot

I like this unit from HD because their price is significantly lower than any other vendor that I can find. The final pump that I am considering is a General pump model EZ4040G that I can get for about $325 with unloader:

Amazon.com: General Pump EZ4040G Pump, 3400rpm, Direct Mounted to Gas Engine Shaft with 4 Bolts: Patio, Lawn & Garden




I was hoping that others could provide answers to the following:

1. Can someone explain the major differences between the various AR pump lines? The cheapest model (the RSV) would prob be fine for me but my concerns are that AR states that these pumps have been "life tested" to 500 hours at full pressure. The RRV series for $40 more are life tested to 2,000 hours. I cannot find any reliability info on the RKV but it normally sells for about $500 with accessories so I assume this to be an even better pump than the RRV at 2,000 hours. Any advice would be much appreciated.

2. I could go with the most expensive option (the General EZ4040G). It is about the same price. Was wondering if anyone here could make a recomemndation between the General and AR models. Which one would be more reliable? My MAJOR concern is how the OEM attaches the unloader to the pump. Using brass is smart while Steel banjo bolts rust and ruin the pump.


Thanks!


----------

